# GCMAX's Progression - Strength and Physique



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello.

I'm starting this thread to keep an eye on my progress.

current stats

*weight:* 175lbs

*height:* 5' 5 & ½"

*max squat:* 180kg

*max deadlift:* 160kg

*max bench:* 100kg

I've been training on and off throughout my life from early teens till now, never taken steroids. I always try to train to my limits, face like a beetroot, sweat pouring down and grunting like a freshly wounded ox! The ache is now pleasurable.

*Goals:* bench 3 plates, deadlift 5 plates, squat 5 plates.

Thanks for looking and if you feel like commenting, feel free.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

After a break from training for a year and a half I restarted in late November last year. Here's how I was looking after about 6 sessions in;


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

all the best.

thats a good squat, suprised you cant deadlift more, i can pull 180 and only squat 150!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's how I am looking today (top half is destroyed/aching from session yesterday)...



When I get the chance I'll post some pictures when I'm pumped.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> all the best.
> 
> thats a good squat, suprised you cant deadlift more, i can pull 180 and only squat 150!


Cheers buddy.

I got an injury recently from deadlift (pulled a rib) so I have been trying to increase core strength to possibly avoid future mishaps. Before the injury, squat and deadlift were the same at 170kg.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> I got an injury recently from deadlift (pulled a rib) so I have been trying to increase core strength to possibly avoid future mishaps. Before the injury, squat and deadlift were the same at 170kg.


ahh i see.

do you wear a belt at all? my squats and deads improved massivly with a good belt, keeps core tight and also just helps feel more secure, if not i reccommend getting one for the sake of £50, i got mine off zuluglove.com and never looked back!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, I do wear a belt although you have a good point because the belt I have is a power-lifting one which doesn't work very well for dead-lifts: I need something more flexible that can be tighter because when I approach the bar on a dead-lift, the power belt becomes loose and this to me is the most important time - at the start of the lift. I feel that if I was using a normal belt I wouldn't have got my back injury.

I must say though it is great for squats as mentioned, gives you a massive confidence boost!

this is the belt:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back, shoulders, traps yesterday;

Deadlift

60kg 2 x sets of 10

100kg 1 x set of 8

140kg 1 x set of 5

180kg failed (up to the knees this time, last time couldn't even lift it off the floor)

130kg 1 x set of 8

Machine rows 

1 plate a side x 2 sets of 10

1.5 plates a side x 1 set of 10

2 plates a side x 1 set of 8

2.5 plates a side x 1 set of 6

3 plates a side x 1 set of 3

2 plates a side x 1 set of 14

Lat pulldown machine: 7 sets

Overhead press (I'm weak at this)

Bar only: 20kg x 10 rep warmup

30kg x 2 sets of 10

40kg x 1 set of 8

50kg x 1 set of 5

60kg x 1 set of 1 (cheated a bit)

Shoulder press 

1 plate a side x 1 set of 10

1.5 plates a side x 1 set of 8

2 plates a side x 1 set of 6

2.5 plates a side x 1 set of 2

3 plates a side (fail)

2 plates a side (fail)

*Lateral raises:* 2 sets of 10 reps, 8kg dumbells

*Traps:* 2 x sets of 20 reps 1 plate + 1 x set of 20 reps 2 plates

(bonus) Back and shoulders and a bit of chest pumped, felt good, posed in mirror, scared a dude


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cardio today;

22 mins running on treadmill (getting fitter - could only stand 5 mins last time)

200 reps on rowing machine - max reistance

Lunch big tin o' tuna with mayo, lettuce, green pepper and onion, 2 pints of water, cup of tea


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest and arms today.

Dips

2 x sets of 10 bodyweight

1 x set of 5 10kg

1x set of 5 25kg

1 set of 2 35kg

1 set of 9 10kg

Flat Dumbells (weight each dumbell)

2 set of 10 22kg

2 set of 3 32kg

1 set of 7 26kg

Tricep pushdowns

Standing tricep extensions

Bicep e-z curls

2 x set of 10 10kg

1 x set of 6 15kg

1 set of 1 20kg

1 set of 10 12.5kg

Took some pictures while still losing my pump.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cardio Today

100 reps (max resistance) rowing machine warmup + stretching on mat

Treadmill: 20 mins jogging, 10 mins walking, 45 secs sprinting, 10 mins walking, 15 mins jogging + 5 mins cooldown

Rowing machine: 700 reps (1/2 max resistance) 3 people came and went and I was still there, felt fcuking good!!

Only had breakfast today, 1/2 a bowl of porridge + my vitamins

4 pints of water so far, going to hold out as long as possible before eating a can of tuna + salad (no carbs).


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Legs 12/04/14

*Squat:*

60kg x 2 sets of 10 reps

100kg x 1 set of 6 reps

140kg x 1 set of 4 reps

180kg x 1 set of 1 rep

120kg x 1 set of 8 reps

*Leg Press:* (weights not including rack)

160kg x 2 sets of 10 reps

200kg x 1 set of 10 reps

240kg x 1 set of 8 reps

280kg x 1 set of 6 reps

320kg x 1 set of 4 reps

360kg x 1 set of 2 reps

Finished off with machine hamstrings and calves.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest, Tri's and Bi's

*Olympic Bench:* (I'm weak at this)

just the bar x 20 reps

40kg x 2 sets of 10 reps

60kg x 1 set of 10 reps

80kg x 1 set of 6 reps

100kg x 1 set of 4 reps

80kg x 1 set of 8 reps

*Incline Dumbell Press:* (weight each)

26kg dumbells x 1 sets of 8

32kg dumbells x 1 set of 1

22kg dumbells x 2 sets of 8 then 6 reps

*Superset - Skullcrushers & Bicep Curl on E-Z Bar:* (weights do not include the bar since I don't how much it weighs)

20kg x 2 sets of 10

30kg x 2 sets of 6

*Superset: Tricep Lockouts & Concentration Curls*

10kg dumbell x 2 sets of 10

Finished with some tricep pushdowns and then some hammer curls, felt pumped.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

18/04/2014 *Back & Shoulders*

Dead-Lift

60kg x 2 sets of 10 reps

100kg x 1 set of 10 reps

150kg x 3 sets of 3 reps

120kg x 1 set of 8 reps

Seated Rows - Weight not including rack

50kg x 2 sets of 10 reps

70kg x 2 sets of 8 reps

100kg x 1 set of 6 reps

80kg x 1 set of 10 reps

Finished off with dumbbell bent over rows using a bench and lat machine pull downs.

Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press (hammer style)

12kg Dumbbells x 2 sets of 10 reps

20kg Dumbbells x 1 set of 6 reps

28kg Dumbbells (fail - should have asked for a spot otherwise would have succeed)

Machine Seated Shoulder Press - Weight not including rack

40kg x 2 sets of 7 reps

60kg x 1 set of 6 reps

100kg x 1 set of 1 rep

70kg x 1 set of 5 reps

Finished off with e-z bar shrugs and single arm dumbbell lateral raises.

All in all a weak set, didn't sleep properly night before and suffering from 2 back injuries. Still, I will battle on, nothing and no one will stand in my way.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

keep up the good work mate, legs seem like they are really strong.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheers Flipper. I'm trying to work on core strength, going to give myself a month to get stabilised and get the 10 reps consistently on 140kg, hopefully in dead-lift too which I have found I am a bit weaker on than squat.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Powerlifting 24.04.14

Unorthodox session, attempt to weaken full body and go all out but lack of proper sleep and workload affected potential.

*Squat;*

1 set of 20 reps @ 60kg

1 set of 10 reps @ 100kg

1 set of 7 reps @ 140kg

1 set of 5 reps @ 140kg

*Deadlift;*

1 set of 20 reps @ 60kg

1 set of 10 reps @ 100kg

1 set of 6 reps @ 140kg

1 set of 5 reps @ 140kg

*Bench Press;*

1 set of 12 reps @ 60kg

1 set of 8 reps @ 80kg

failed @ 100kg

1 set of 6 reps @ 80kg


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Leg Day 29.04.2014

*Squat;*

1 set of 20 reps @ 60kg

1 set of 10 reps @ 100kg

1 set of 5 reps @ 140kg

1 set of 2 reps @ 190kg (new max, 1 good rep, one wobbler!)

1 set of 15 reps @ 100kg

*Leg Press;*

1 set of 10 reps @ 8 x 25kg plates

1 set of 10 reps @ 10 x 25kg plates

1 set of 10 reps @ 12 x 25kg plates

1 set of 6 reps @ 16 x 25kg plates

1 rep @ 18 x 25kg plates

1 set of 15 reps @ 12 x 25kg plates

Finished off with some machine calves.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back & Shoulders 07.05.14

*Deadlift*

1 set of 20 reps @ 60kg

1 set of 8 reps @ 100kg

1 set of 3 reps @ 140kg

1 set of 1 rep @ 160kg

failed again @ 180kg (getting ****ed off now - need to find an alternative weight in between)

2 sets of 8 reps @ 120kg

*Dumbbell Rows* (over bench)

2 x sets of 12 reps each side @ 24kg dumbbell

1 x set of 8 reps each side @ 28kg dumbbell

1 x set of 6 reps each side @ 32kg dumbbell

1 x set of 4 reps each side @ 38kg dumbbell

2 x sets of 7 reps each side @ 28kg dumbbell

*Lateral Front Machine Raises*

1 x set of 20kg x 20 reps

1 x set of 30kg x 10 reps

1 x set of 40kg x 5 reps

1 x set of 50kg fail!

1 x set of 27.5kg x 10 reps

Finished off with behind the neck pull-downs at 40kg for 10 reps then in front of the neck 50kg for 7 reps

*Machine Shoulder Press* (the free-weight version illustrated earlier)

2 x sets of 10 reps @ 20kg a side

1 set of 8 reps @ 30kg a side

1 x set of 6 reps @ 40kg a side

1 set of 2 reps @ 50kg a side

2 sets of 8 then 7 reps @ 30kg a side

*Standing EZ Shrugs*

1 x set of 10kg a side x 12 reps

1 x set of 15kg a side x 7 reps

1 x set of 20kg a side x 2 reps (not great)

1 x set of 12.5kg a side x 8 reps

1 x set of 12.5kg a side x 7 reps

I see most people deadlifting more than they squat and I see the most amount of growth in my back yet it remains weaker than my legs which are only just starting to take on some shape. Would smelling salts help me?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Been a while, moved house, long story but I'm back training. Turned a big room on the second floor of the new place into a proper little gym.

Gains?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Trained back tonight - deads only

1 x set of 30 reps @ 60kg

1x set of 12 reps @ 100kg

1 x set of 5 reps @ 140kg

failed 180kg

failed 160kg (almost fainted)

2 x sets of 8 then 6 reps @ 120kg

Felt really tired tonight, not my usual lively self so I'll put it down to that but on the plus side I felt no lower back pain as my form has improved a bit and I've been keeping it very strict.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest 2hrs

*Olympic bench press*

Bar only 1 x set of 100 reps

40kg 1 x set of 20 reps

60kg 1 x set of 12 reps

80 kg 1 set of 6 reps

100 kg 1 x set of 1 rep

*Incline dumbbell press (weight each)*

25kg 1 x set of 10 reps

35kg 1 x set of 2 reps

30kg 1 x set of 4 reps

25kg 1 set of 8 reps

*Incline dumbbell flies (weight each)*

25kg 2 x sets of 8 reps

20kg 1 x set of 9 reps

15kg 2 sets of 14 reps

*
E-Z Skullcrushers (total inc. bar)*

50kg 1 x set of 1 rep

40kg 2 sets of 5 reps

35kg 2 x sets of 10 then 8 reps

30kg 1 x set of 14 reps

*Behind the neck tricep extensions*

1 x 20kg plate (both hands) for 10 reps supersetted with 2.5kg (each arm/hand) for 20 reps

*Bicep curls*

25kg standing dumbbells x 2 sets of 20 (10 each arm)

30kg standing dumbbells x 2 sets of 10 (5 each arm)

50kg standing e-z x 1 set of 3 reps

40kg standing e-z x 1 set of 8 reps

10kg dumbbell concentration curls x 2 sets of 20 reps each arm


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Squats - stricter - ass to floor - no creatine or carbs prior

Bar only 30 reps x 1 set

60kg 12 reps x 2 sets

100kg 8 reps x 1 set

140kg 4 reps x 1 set

160kg 2 reps x 1 set

180kg 1 rep x 1 set (1st time wrapped up - felt wrong)

140kg 7 reps x 1 set

100kg 14 reps x 1 set

Not too impressive but it's still time for a massive protein shake.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Shoulder Workout*

Standing Overhead Press

Bar only 30 reps (1 set)

30kg x 20 reps (1 set)

40kg x 12 reps (1 set)

50kg x 6 reps (1 set)

60kg fail

55kg x 2 reps (1 set)

50kg x 8 reps (1 set)

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press (weight each dumbbell)

15kg x 20 reps (1 set)

20kg x 12 reps (1 set)

25kg x 7 reps (1 set)

30kg fail

25kg x 6 reps (1 set)

E-Z Bar Upright Row

30kg x 20 reps (1 set)

35kg x 14 reps (1 set)

40kg x 8 reps (1 set)

50kg x 4 reps (2 sets)

Lateral Shoulder Fly's

5kg individual arms x 12 reps each arm (1 set)

5kg both arms x 10 reps (1 set)

2.5kg both arms x 20 reps (2 sets)

Still cant get that 1 rep on a plate overhead press but unlike last time I tried I was able to lift it half way whereas before it wouldn't even budge. Hoping to get some dipping bars for my rack to increase pushing power, next wage day.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back Session

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 20 reps (1 set)

100kg x 10 reps (1 set)

140kg x 1 rep (1 set)

160kg x 1 rep (1 set)

140kg x 5 reps (1 set)

120kg x 10 reps (1 set)

120kg x 8 reps (1 set)

*Conclusion:* have the power at 160kg but grip slipping even with straps - grip needs major work. Maximum weight/power has not increased over 3 months but stamina/endurance has.

*T-bar rows*

50kg x 10 reps (2 sets)

60kg x 6 reps (1 set)

80kg x 1 rep (1 set)

65kg x 5 reps (1 set)

50kg x 16 reps (1 set)

*Conclusion:* Again, maximum weight/power has not increased over 3 months but stamina/endurance has.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Powerlifting session, missed a few days training as work overtook my free time.

*Barbell Bench Press*

40kg x 20 reps

60kg x 10 reps

80kg x 6 reps

100kg failed

90kg x 4 reps

90kg x 2 reps

75kg x 9 reps

*Deadlift*

60kg x 23 reps

100kg x 12 reps

140kg x 3 reps

170kg fail

160kg x 1 rep

140kg x 6 reps

*Barbell Back Squat*

60kg x 20 reps

100kg x 10 reps

140kg x 3 reps

170kg x 2 reps

140kg x 6 reps

Time to pig the f out + a shake.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Not training enough, work schedule getting tighter + family problems.

Tonight's session

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

17kg each x 20 reps

22kg each x 12 reps

27kg each x 10 reps

32kg each x 4 reps

37kg each x 1 rep

*Standing Military Press*

30kg x 10 reps

40kg x 5 reps

50kg x 3 reps

60kg fail

55kg x 1 rep

45kg x 6 reps

*Incline dumbbell flies*

17kg x 20 reps

17kg x 20 reps

*Skullcrushers*

30kg x 10 reps

35kg x 8 reps

40kg x 6 reps

45kg x 1 rep

50kg fail (pumped out 10 reps bench press style)

40kg x 8 reps

*Overhead Tricep Extensions (both hand grip)*

20kg plate x 16 reps

20kg plate x 14 reps

superset

*Individual Arm Behind Neck Tricep Extension*

2.5kg x 10 reps

2.5kg x 8 reps

superset

*Overhead Tricep Extensions (both hand grip)*

10kg x 20 reps


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> *Shoulder Workout*
> 
> Standing Overhead Press
> 
> ...


To much volume IMO your doing 70 reps before you go for a new max maybe try

2 x 5 x bar

1 x 5 x 40kg

1 x 3 x 50kg

Then go for your max just my IMO


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> To much volume IMO your doing 70 reps before you go for a new max maybe try
> 
> 2 x 5 x bar
> 
> ...


Usually do more but this time I made a decision to lower the number of reps and save myself for heavier work. I'll try your suggestion tonight as I'm training back and I really want to hit 4 plates, edit: on deadlift.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Usually do more but this time I made a decision to lower the number of reps and save myself for heavier work. I'll try your suggestion tonight as I'm training back and I really want to hit 4 plates, edit: on deadlift.


nothing wrong with volume do your rep max then drop back to 60-70% for volume work. Would also make sure your eating and resting enough if your natty, also recommend looking up 5/3/1 if you haven't already.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Took your advice Muckshifter  sent rep your way 

Had to take a bit of a break due to a few problems so trained extra hard tonight.

Chest & Triceps - 2 hours 30/10/2014

*Flat Olympic Benchpress*

40kg x 20 reps

60kg x 6 reps (lowered it here usually go for 10-12)

80kg x 4 reps (lowered it here usually go for 6)

100kg x 3 reps (knew I had it in me!!)

100kg x 2 reps

80kg x 10 reps

80kg x 8 reps

*Dumbbells Flat (weight each dumbbell)*

27kg x 10 reps

37kg x 2 reps

37kg x 2 reps

32kg x 6 reps

27kg x 9 reps

*E-Z Triceps Olympic Bar*

30kg x 8 reps (lowered it here usually go for 10-12)

40kg x 4 reps (lowered it here usually go for 6)

50kg x 1 rep (finally a new max, beens tuck on 45kg for a while)

45kg x 3 reps

45kg x 3 reps

40kg x 7 reps

*Seated triceps extensions holding weight plate (reps per arm)*

10kg x 3 reps (superset)

5kg x 14 reps (superset)

2.5 kg x 30 reps (superset)

2.5kg x 20 reps (superset)

20kg x 14 reps (both hands + superset)

Moderate pump on my chest, triceps pumped nicely. Happy about this sesh.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Took your advice Muckshifter  sent rep your way
> 
> Had to take a bit of a break due to a few problems so trained extra hard tonight.
> 
> ...


Good for you mate, its always good to break through a sticking point.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back & Biceps - 2 hours - 01/11/2014

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 12 reps

100kg x 6 reps

140kg x 2 reps

180kg x FAIL

160kg x 1 rep

140kg x 5 reps

140kg x 4 reps

*Tbar Rows*

20kg x 20 reps

30kg x 12 reps

40kg x 6 reps

50kg x 4 reps

60kg x 2 reps

70kg x 1 rep

60kg x 5 reps

50kg x 8 reps

*Bicep Dumbbell Curls*

12kg x 10 reps

17kg x 7 reps

22kg x 4 reps

27kg x 2 reps

27kg x 1 reps

22kg x 8 reps

22kg x 5 reps

17kg x 12 reps

17kg x 11 reps

Pretty good session, not as energised as the last one but still stuck on the 4 plate a side deadlift. I can get it off the ground to around my shins but that's it.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Legs Quick Session 45 mins 03/11/2014

*Back Barbell Power Squats*

60kg x 12 reps

100kg x 8 reps

140kg x 3 reps

180kg x 1 rep (real grinder)

160kg x 1 rep (semi grinder)

140kg x 6 reps

Back is still majorly aching from the night before last and my hamstrings also, otherwise I should have got 1-2 reps on 180 and def more than 1 rep on 160, probably 3.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Got some new supplements today, trying out the Hurricane XS from my protein (vanilla flav) + got some flax seed powder which is supposed to be good for skin, see if it gets rid of a few spots.

Really do think my protein should ditch their courier, Yodel. They suck.

Got a text saying delivery made but I hadn't received anything. No clue as to where it was delivered. Rang up Yodel office complaining and they said they would have to do an investigation which could take 24 hours. I said look, if it gets stolen you are to blame, give me the guys mobile number (driver) and I'll buzz him to find out where it was left. Rang the driver & the guy couldn't even remember where he left it so I had to run around outside like a total tit and finally found he had left the bag outside a neighbours house 2 doors down on their stairwell balcony! It's not the first time Yodel have f'up.

Anyway, least I got it in the end, tomorrow morning is taste time!


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Back & Biceps - 2 hours - 01/11/2014
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


How long you been stuck on that weight bud, me personally I would throw in a double at 140kg as that's quite a big jump and take upto 5 mins rest when going for a max record. But if you have been stuck for a while maybe worth doing a deload drop it 20% or every second week lift at a lighter weight concentrating on explosiveness and form, maybe try some decifits if you are slow off the floor. But above mate keep at it you will get it.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> How long you been stuck on that weight bud, me personally I would throw in a double at 140kg as that's quite a big jump and take upto 5 mins rest when going for a max record. But if you have been stuck for a while maybe worth doing a deload drop it 20% or every second week lift at a lighter weight concentrating on explosiveness and form, maybe try some decifits if you are slow off the floor. But above mate keep at it you will get it.


Thanks for the advice, will try that next time + cut down to 1 rep on 140kg + post an update. You hit on the explosiveness thing though, since my back injury which has now healed and to be honest all through my lifting I have never done explosive deadlifts, just strict ones. I'll try it on a lower weight first and see what happens, hopefully no rips or tears will occur!

Update - Top Half Session

Barbell bench press

40kg x 16

60kg x 8

80kg x 4

100kg x 2

80kg x 10

Incline dumbbell press

27kg x 8

37kg x fail getting up, lost sensation in left arm

32kg x 3

27kg x 8

Flat flies strict

22kg x 9

22kg x 6

e-z triceps behind neck

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 1

40kg x 7

35kg x 10

Need to book an appointment with doctors, have this dull ache up my left arm and pins and needles often, even typing hurts. Been there over a week now, hence lack of training. Still hurt tonight but need to keep up with training.

Other: Recycle creatine started yesterday after 2 week break, wonder if that's the reason as I'm convinced it's not heart related.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Going to a physio tomorrow at noon for my arm pain, hope she can sort me out.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Now fully recovered from nerve pain, training light tonight, just going for warmups then up to 1 plate on squats, bench and deadlift & repping out. Will keep it light for 2 months then start going heavier. Hope this never happens again.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

2 light training sessions after recovery from nerve pain. Haven't trained in a while so was as weak as a kitten and just started back on Creatine - 4 days in at the time of writing this.

08/02/15 Bench Press

bar x 30

bar x 30

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

10/02/15 Barbell Back Squat

bar x 30

bar x 30

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

60kg x 12

60kg x 12


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Biceps 12/10/15

Standing Olympic Dumbbell Curls (weight each)

6kg x 60 reps 30 each arm

6kg x 60 reps 30 each arm

11kg x 40 reps 20 each arm

11kg x 40 reps 20 each arm

16kg x 40 reps 20 each arm

16kg x 40 reps 20 each arm

21kg x 20 reps 10 each arm

21kg x 20 reps 10 each arm

21kg x 14 reps 7 each arm

16kg x 20 reps 10 each arm


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

13/02/14 - Shoulders

Standing Front Military Press (olympic straight bar)

Bar only x 20 reps

Bar only x 20 reps

30kg x 12 reps

30kg x 12 reps

40kg x 6 reps

40kg x 4 reps

50kg x 1 rep

Standing Lateral Raises (both arms - olympic dumbbells - weight each)

11kg x 12 reps

11kg x 12 reps

16kg x 5 reps

16kg x 5 reps

16kg x 5 reps

Front Lateral Raises (single arm - olympic dumbbell - reps each arm)

6kg x 20 reps

Side Lateral Raises (single arm - olympic dumbbell - reps each arm)

6kg x 14 reps

Front Lateral Raises (single arm - olympic dumbbell - reps each arm)

6kg x 12 reps

Side Lateral Raises (single arm - olympic dumbbell - reps each arm)

6kg x 12 reps


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

18/02/15 - Barbell Dead-lift

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

140kg x 3

140kg x 1

140kg x 1

120kg x 5

120kg x 3

Not usually this weak - first back session since injury.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest and Tris 20/02/15

Flat olympic barbell bench press

40kg x 14

40kg x 14

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg fail

80kg x 3 (bad setup)

80kg x 4

80kg x 1

e-z tricep skull crushers behind neck

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

45kg x 5

50kg fail

40kg x 9

superset: 15kg plate two handed behind neck for triceps x 14 reps

Notes: back still significantly aching from dead-lifting = reason for fail @100kg? Seeming to find out that I haven't lost all that much power from being in absentia due to nerve pain, have lost mass though.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Barbell Back Squat 25/02/15

Bar x 20 reps

60kg x 12 reps

100kg x 8 reps

140kg x 3 reps

170kg x 2 reps

130kg x 3 reps (bar too high)

130kg x 6 reps (bar lower)

130kg x 5 reps (bar lower)

Good sesh in the end, 2nd on legs since recovery, 1st fairly heavy since recovery.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Shoulders/Upper Chest 27/02/15

Standing Military Shoulder Press

Bar x 10

Bar x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 3

50kg x 1

60kg fail

50kg x 3

50kg x 3

40kg x 7

40kg x 5

30kg x 10

Flat Barbell Bench Press

Bar x 20

Bar x 20

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

80kg x 4 (should have done 1-2)

100kg fail

90kg fail (ego buster)

80kg x 3

60kg x 12

70° Incline Dumbbell Press

16kg x 10

21kg x 6

26kg x 3

26kg x 2

21kg x 7

21kg x 6

16kg x 10

Standing Shoulder Raises (superset)

5kg x 20 each arm

Summary

Reasonable pump in chest, good pump in shoulders but only at the end.

Started off bad turned out okay.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

How u doing bud hope the backs holding up ok u should post about it in the injury section I've had

some good advice in how to work around injuries.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> How u doing bud hope the backs holding up ok u should post about it in the injury section I've had
> 
> some good advice in how to work around injuries.


Cheers bud. Pretty good, fully recovered now. Shared my experience as well in the injuries section: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/back/287440-overcome-common-nerve-pain-caused-neck-disc-bulge.html

Tonight's sesh-Biceps

Straight Olympic Bar Curls

Bar x 20

Bar x 20

30kg x 6

40kg x 3

50kg x cheat rep

45kg x 1

45kg x 1

45kg x 1

35kg x 10

35kg x 7

25kg x 16 (superset)

Pretty good pump, feel it more in biceps, less forearm.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Barbell Deadlift

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

140kg x 1

160kg FAIL

140kg x 2

140kg x 1

140kg x 1

140kg x 2

120kg x 5

T-Bar Rows

20kg x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 4

60kg x 1

70kg FAIL

50kg x 8

Poor-average session, felt weak on deadlift. Got a bit better as I raged a bit @ 140kg. Just one of those days.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

04.03.15 - Chest & Tris

Barbell Bench Press

Bar x 30

40kg x 15

60kg x 8

80kg x 4

100kg x 1

100kg FAIL

85kg x 4

85kg x 4

75kg x 7

Flat Dumbbell Flies

16kg x 10

21kg x 6

26kg x 2

31kg x 1

26kg x 6

21kg x 9

E-Z Skullcrushers (weight per side)

10kg x 14

12.5kg x 7

15kg x 3

17.5kg x 1

20kg FAIL

17.5kg FAIL

15kg x 3

12.5kg x 8

SUPERSET

Overhead tricep extensions

20kg plate x 9

---

Felt like a good sesh, def stronger seeing as back is weak from deadlifting yesterday.

Thinking about buying the lat/tricep pulldown attachment for my rack and a dip stand, although most dip stands are crappy wall types or very overpriced.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Ever tried higher reps on bench mate? I mean instead of going for singles for 100kg which are all or nothing ( you either manage that one rep or not ) why not go for 10 x 80kg as your heaviest set so even if you only get 9 x 80kg you still managed 90% of your target. Once you can do say 12 reps of 80kg, you can bump the weight up to 85kg for 8 reps or so, trying to get up to 12, then bump the weight up 5kg once you manage 12 reps on 85kg and so on and so on until you get up to 100kg for reps. Just an idea for you mate.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Ever tried higher reps on bench mate? I mean instead of going for singles for 100kg which are all or nothing ( you either manage that one rep or not ) why not go for 10 x 80kg as your heaviest set so even if you only get 9 x 80kg you still managed 90% of your target. Once you can do say 12 reps of 80kg, you can bump the weight up to 85kg for 8 reps or so, trying to get up to 12, then bump the weight up 5kg once you manage 12 reps on 85kg and so on and so on until you get up to 100kg for reps. Just an idea for you mate.


I'm weak on bench and was advised to do the opposite to get strength up, then rep out after I reached my max. I'm willing to give it a go though and will try your method next time as the 3 months I was off with nerve damage made a big negative impact on my power. I'll make an update using your method next time I train. Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Following advice from Epic

Barbell Back Squat

Bar x 40

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Finished early due to exhaustion, poor sleep + no carbs today. Felt like I could have got 8-10 reps on the 3 plates power wise, just breathless. Next time!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

11.03.15 Shoulders/Chest/Tris

Standing Military Press

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 2

60kg FAIL

60kg 1 (cheat)

50kg x 4

45kg x 5

40kg x 6

Bench Press

Bar x 40

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

80kg x 4

80kg x 4

80kg x 3

70kg x 4 (superset)

60kg x 6 (superset)

E-Z Triceps

Bar x 30

30kg x 15

40kg x 5

60kg ALMOST!

40kg x 6

40kg x 4

35kg x 7 (superset)

Struggled a bit + 1/2 fainted on the Standing Military Press cheat rep. Time to eat some quality beef, rice, spinach.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

12.03.15 Back

Deadlifts

Bar x 40

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 3

140kg x 4 (better form)

140kg x 2

140kg x 2

110kg x 8

Dumbbell Rows

16kg x 20

26kg x 10

36kg x 5

36kg x 5

36kg x 5 ->

E-Z Bent Over Rows

-> 35kg x 30 *superset*

Still weak on deadlift, form is hit and miss, could be half the issue.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Legs 16.03.15

Barbell Back Squats

Bar x 30

60kg x 15

100kg x 7

140kg x 5

160kg x 4

160kg x 4

140kg x 7

140kg x 6

Good sesh, felt average before starting... +strength and/or +stamina? Next sesh I won't go above 3 plates and concentrate on start of pyramid, if I get more than 5 reps @140kg.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest & Delts 17.03.15

Standing Military Press

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 3

50kg x 4

50kg x 2

40kg x 5

Olympic Bench Press

Bar x 40

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 1 (should be 2 but failed 2nd 2 inches from lockout)

80kg x 4 (shouldn't have gone for 2nd rep above, weakened)

80kg x 3

Flat Dumbbell Press

36kg x 1

26kg x 6

26kg x 6

16kg x 20 (dropset)

Low-average sesh, felt good but squatting last night def. affected back power for benching. Stamina has improved slightly though.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Bis and Tris - 18/03/15

Straight Bar Biceps

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 1

40kg x 7

40kg x 5

40kg x 4

30kg x 10 (dropset)

Seated Dumbbell Curls (reps each arm)

16kg x 7

16kg x 7

16kg x 7

11kg x 15 (dropset)

11kg x 7 standing hammer curls (superset)

E-Z Triceps

Bar x 40

20kg x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 1 (failed 2nd- penalty - 10 narrow-press reps done)

40kg x 9

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

Standing Triceps Push-Offs

60kg x 20

Feel great, slightly stronger on E-Z's + better stamina. Good pump on tris, bis not so much.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back - 19/03/15

Deadlifts Olympic Straight Bar

Bar x 40

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

120kg x 7

E-Z Bent Over Rows

Bar x 40

30kg x 20

50kg x 10

70kg x 7

70kg x 6

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

50kg x 18

Late sesh, had to push myself to do the rows. FOOD TIME/


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Squats - 23/03/15

Bar x 40

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

160kg x 3 (failed 4th)

Was aiming for at least one last set @ 140kg but failing the 4th rep on 160kg meant completely unloading, re racking and reloading the bar. Couldn't be assed!

A bit stronger/better stamina on 160kg by 1 rep.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Shoulders - 24/03/15

Standing Military Press

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 2

55kg x 1

45kg x 7

45kg x 4

45kg x 4

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press

16kg x 20

21kg x 9

26kg x 4

26kg x 4

26kg x 2

21kg x 9

Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Raises

6kg x 20

11kg x 10

16kg x 2

11kg x 12

11kg x 9

Trying to get together a good training schedule as I find stamina improving with frequency so figured I would split body parts into different sessions for a 5 day contiguous and have the weekend.

Mon - Legs

Tuesday - Shoulders

Wednesday - Back

Thursday - Chest

Friday - Biceps & Triceps


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back - 25/03/15

Rack Pulls

Bar x 40

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 2

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

180kg x 3

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 12

110kg x 18

If only full deadlifts were this easy!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

26/03/15 - Biceps & Triceps

Biceps Olympic Straight Bar

Bar x 30

30kg x 15

40kg x 6

50kg FAIL

45kg x 3

45kg x 2

40kg x 7

Standing Dumbbell Curls (total both arms)

16kg x 20

21kg x 10

21kg x 8

21kg x 6

Concentration Curls (total both arms)

11kg x 36

Skullcrushers

Bar x 40

20kg x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 13 (went wild - felt good)

50kg x 2

45kg x 6

45kg x 5

40kg x 9

40kg x 8

Good sesh, food time.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Legs - 30/03/15

Barbell Back Squat

Bar x 40

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 2

160kg x 1

180kg x FAIL

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

160kg x 5

Got a 200kg but I didn't go low enough (vid attached) got to admit I was a bit afraid of the fekker! Felt heavy walking out, not bad once in position but nerves got to me so it was I guess a 3/4 squat as I didn't hit parallel. After that dropped to 160kg and went deep for 5. Crits welcome 

https://vid.me/iaB5


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Legs - 30/03/15
> 
> Barbell Back Squat
> 
> ...


You've got big boll0cks for even trying it mate in my opinion. You can always go deeper on the next attempt. Fairplay to you.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> You've got big boll0cks for even trying it mate in my opinion. You can always go deeper on the next attempt. Fairplay to you.


Cheers bro, felt wobbly as fcuk stepping out with it but still alive!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest - 31/03/15

Olympic Bench Press

Bar x 50

40kg x 25

60kg x 12

80kg x 6

100kg x 2

90kg x 5

Incline Dumbbells

26kg x 11

31kg x 6

36kg x 3

31kg x 7

26kg x 9

Incline Dumbbell Flies

21kg x 8

Waiting on some farm food arriving, taking forever so trying not to buy takeaways in meantime.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

01/04/15 - Bi's & Tri's

Olympic Straight Bar Standing Bicep Curls

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x FAIL

45kg x 1

Seated Dumbbell Curls (total reps both arms)

21kg x 8

21kg x 6

16kg x 20

16kg x 20

Standing Dumbbell Hammer Curls (total reps both arms)

16kg x 30

E-Z Triceps

Bar x 50

20kg x 25

30kg x 12

40kg x 6

50kg x 4 (PB by 2 reps)

50kg x 2

45kg x 7

Lost strength on curls, def. forearms from last night - incline dumbbells. Felt it more in bi's + more solid pump.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Deadlifts - 02/04/15

40kg x 30

60kg x 15

80kg x 7

100kg x 3

120kg x 2

140kg x 1

160kg x 1 (Don't usually get this + lightest it ever felt)

180kg x FAIL

160kg x 3 (PB reps)

140kg x 7 (PB reps)

Slightly narrower grip and stance this time.

Rack pulls are def helping, will alternate rack pull/deadlift.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cardio - 04/04/15

Jogging - 1 mile - 20 mins


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Barbell Back Squat - 05/04/15

Bar x 40

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5 (all pause squats)

160kg x 2 (all pause squats)

180kg x 2 (1 pause squats)

165kg x 3

145kg x 4

Took more time over these and concentrated, made sure everything was below parallel as I tend to chicken out on higher/highest weights. Weak session though, thought I rep out more on 165 and 145. Can't win em all


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Shoulders - 06/04/15

Standing Military Press

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 2

60kg x 2 (PB)

50kg x 6

50kg x 4

45kg x 6 (dropset)

40kg x 11

Dumbbell Front Raises (reps each arm)

6kg x 20

11kg x 10

11kg x 12

11kg x 12

11kg x 10

Shoulders pumped & worked. Personal best on military press - bar near neck instead of above pecs + narrower grip. Finally made it into the non pathetic range of weight!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back - 07/04/15

Rack Pulls

60kg x 30

100kg x 15

140kg x 8

180kg x 5

180kg x 6

180kg x 6

180kg x 4

160kg x 12

EZ Bent Over Rows (no belt)

30kg x 20

50kg x 20

70kg x 12

90kg x 4

90kg x 4

90kg x 3

90kg x 4

70kg x 14


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest - 09/04/15

Olympic Barbell Bench Press

Bar x 60

40kg x 20

60kg x 12

80kg x 6

100kg x 2

100kg x 2

90kg x 6

90kg x 4

Flat Dumbbell Press

36kg x 6

36kg x 6

31kg x 9

26kg x 11 (dropset)

26kg x 12

Flat Dumbbell Flies

21kg x 10

A bit stronger. Had to do hard manual labour yesterday & missed yesterday's session.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

10/04/15 - Bi's and Tri's

E-Z Triceps

Bar x 50

30kg x 20

40kg x 10

50kg x 5 (PB for reps)

60kg x FAIL

55kg x FAIL

45kg x 7

45kg x 7

45kg x 5

35kg x 12

Alternate Standing Dumbbell Curls (reps per arm)

6kg x 30

11kg x 15

16kg x 10

21kg x 5

26kg x 1

21kg x 7

21kg x 5

16kg x 12

Cardio - Jogging

15 mins on the spot.

Def. stronger on triceps. Biceps coming along. Energy greater now, will try to add cardio to some sessions regularly.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Legs - 13/04/15

Barbell High Squats (ass to grass)

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

Had to stop there, out of breath, energy + feel dizzy and sick.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Recovered from whatever I had?? Had a good sesh tonight, a new PB!

Shoulders - 15/04/15

Standing Military Press

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 2

60kg x 1

70kg x FAIL

65kg x 1 (PB)

55kg x 4

55kg x 3

45kg x 8 (dropset)

Standing Front Dumbbell Shoulder Raises (reps per arm)

6kg x 20

11kg x 10

16kg x 5

16kg x 5

16kg x 5

16kg x 5

11kg x 18

Cardio: 12 mins running, bit faster than before.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I am just wondering, do you pull your shoulders back when you do bench press?If you don't then you should, it will help your bench improve massively and help avoid shoulder injuries ( not calling you a beginner by the way ).


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> ( not calling you a beginner by the way ).


No worries, I'm here to learn if possible.



EpicSquats said:


> I am just wondering, do you pull your shoulders back when you do bench press?


Not sure, can tell you I find it difficult to arch the back when in position. Hands are usually a hand away from parallel with shoulders, grip wise but like the adjustments I just made in standing military press, I'm probably doing it wrong. I'll tell you tomorrow lol

Do you have a training thread too? If so we could egg each other on!

Edit: just watched the vid, I'll try it cheers.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> No worries, I'm here to learn if possible.
> 
> Not sure, can tell you I find it difficult to arch the back when in position. Hands are usually a hand away from parallel with shoulders, grip wise but like the adjustments I just made in standing military press, I'm probably doing it wrong. I'll tell you tomorrow lol
> 
> Do you have a training thread too? If so we could egg each other on!


Watch the video I posted on my previous post if you haven't already, and listen to what he says about pulling your shoulders back. I did it and my bench improved massively. I can say with almost 100% certainty that there's not one elite powerlifter out there who doesn't pull their shoulders back when they bench press. It's 100% necessary when lifting heavy. Unfortunately I already had a shoulder injury from military press ( my form must have been bad ) so my physio told me to take 6 weeks off from the gym, which I am doing now so I'm not training at all. I don't have my own journal on here, not at the moment anyway.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back - 16/04/15

Deadlift

60kg x 20

100kg x 12

140kg x 5

160kg x 1

180kg x 1 (Personal Best Milestone)

160kg x 2

140kg x 6

140kg x 7

T-Bar Rows

1 plate x 20

2 plates x 10

3 plates x 4

2 plates x 16

Cardio: Jogging 10 mins

Great sesh, felt awesome getting that 180kg on deads, 1.4 years in the making for an extra plate. Thanks god!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the comments on bench guys, I will try this tomorrow night as I'm benching then and will watch the video right beforehand as I want to get it right. Cheers


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest 17/04/15

Olympic Bench Press

40kg x 30

60kg x 15

80kg x 7

100kg x 2

100kg x 2

100kg x 2

85kg x 8

45° Incline Dumbbell Press

26kg x 10

36kg x FAIL/1 shi* rep

31kg x 6

31kg x 4

26kg x 12

Flat Dumbbell Flies

26kg x 5

26kg x 5

16kg x 19

Cardio: Jogging 10 mins

Tried the new position on the bench press and it worked out great on lower weights, @80kg 7 reps was easy, could have got 10 easy, probably 12. No problem where I could just pump them out and then lockout at the end. Only problem was higher weights, @100kg where I have to lockout, I found it difficult to maintain position. I'll keep doing it though, try lowering the bar for lift off next time so I can stay in that position.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Chest 17/04/15
> 
> Olympic Bench Press
> 
> ...


Once you get used to the shoulder position and keeping it while lifting, you'll be flying mate. You may even want to try a narrower grip and see if that's more comfortable and powerful for you.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

18/04/15 Bi's & Tri's

Cardio: Bicycle ride - 30 mins, 3 miles, 50% steep hills

Olympic Barbell Curls

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 1

45kg x 4

45kg x 3

35kg x 10 (dropset)

35kg x 7

Alternate Arms Dumbbell Hammer Curls

16kg x 6 (dropset)

E-Z Triceps

30kg x 20

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

50kg x 3

40kg x 10 (dropset)

Quick sesh tonight, out for a meal.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Legs 19/04/15

High Bar Box Squats (with 2sec pause)

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

160kg x 2

160kg x 3

160kg x 2

140kg x 6

120kg x 9

Need to build up quad power as the back is compensating for leg weakness in power squats.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Shoulders - 20/04/15

Standing Military Press

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 3

60kg x 2

70kg x FAIL

60kg x 1

60kg x 2

50kg x 7

50kg x 5

40kg x 12

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press

21kg x 10

21kg x 8

21kg x 9

21kg x 6

Cardio: 7 minutes (have to improve this)

Shoulders pumped like crazy during dumbbells 2nd set, got painful but still felt good.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chest - 21/04/15

Olympic Flat Bench

40kg x 30

60kg x 15

80kg x 6

100kg x 4

100kg x 3

100kg x 1

90kg x 5

80kg x 7

80kg x 7

Flat Dumbbell Press

31kg x 9

31kg x 10

31kg x 8

31kg x 7

26kg x 14

26kg x 12

Cardio: 12mins jogging


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back - 23/04/15

Rack Pulls

60kg x 30

100kg x 15

140kg x 7

180kg x 4

200kg x 2

200kg x 1

180kg x 6

180kg x 5

160kg x 10

140kg x 14

Cardio

10 mins running + star jumps combo.

Trained late, work emergency, missed bent over rows.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tri's and Bi's - 24/04/15

Olympic Narrow Grip Bench Press

Bar x 30

40kg x 15

60kg x 7

80kg x 4

100kg x 1

E-Z Skull Crushers

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 5

Olympic Bicep Curls

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 7 (mask on)

35kg x 9 (drop set - mask on)

Seated Concentration Curls

16kg x 7

16kg x 5

Cardio: 7 mins intensive running, sprinting, star-jumps.

Stronger on triceps. Biceps not much change.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Shoulders - 25/04/15

Standing Military Press

Bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 1

50kg x 7

45kg x 7

30kg x 17

Cardio: 15 mins jogging/running/power walking

Got that shoulder cramp pain again after.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

It's been a while since i posted here. Had a break from training for approx 7 months as I had a very difficult work project that intruded into nighttime quite a lot. Got back into training the last 2 months and decided I wasn't being serious enough before and have changed my diet radically to lose weight. 1 cheat meal a week, otherwise pure salads: lettuce, tomato, onion, very lean beef and salad cream with apple for afters. Protein drink and creatine 20 mins before a session.

Also changed daily drinks from tea with no sugar to hot chocolate with 2 sugars, approx 5 beakers a day. This is what I was missing and why my energy levels were so poor before.

Previous weight: 13.7st (Obese)

Current weight: 11.8st (low normal range)

Still got some fat around the chest and a bit of a belly but the difference in physique is noticeable. Muscles also feel harder and cardio is easier. I'm just getting into jogging on pavements, did 1.2 miles last night, half uphill, some flat after doing total 20 sets in chest and triceps. I'll start posting some workouts.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight.

*Pulley Rows*

10kg x 20

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 2

40kg x 20

*Lat Pulldowns*

40kg x 8

20kg x 40

20kg x 30

Salad after with lean rare beef and cup of chocolate with 2 sugars. Didn't sleep last night, bed's ****ed. Need a new mattress. Word of warning, don't buy Sealy posturepedic, they suck balls and never honor their guarantees.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Today

*Dips*
Body x 10
10kg x 5
20kg x 5
30kg x 5
40kg x 1
30kg x 4
20kg x 6
10kg x 7

*Incline Dumbbells*
25kg x 7
25kg x 7
15kg x 20

*Triceps Push-Downs*
10kg x 10
20kg x 5
30kg x 5
40kg x 1
25kg x 10

*Cardio*
Jogging x 15mins
Walking x 3mins


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Olympic Deadlift*
40kg x 10
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 4
90kg x 10
90kg x 8

*Wide Grip Pulldowns (behind neck)*
10kg x 10
20kg x 5
40kg x 5
60kg x 2
40kg x 14
40kg x 9
20kg x 30

1st deadlift session in a while so no cardio this time, knackered!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Military Shoulder Press*
Bar x 10
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 1
50kg x 7
40kg x 10

*Seated Dumbbell Press*
25kg x 3
15kg x 17

*Dumbbell Shoulder Shrugs*
15kg x 10
10kg x 20

*Standing Dumbbell Bicep Curls (each arm)*
10kg x 10
15kg x 5
20kg x 5
25kg x 1
15kg x 15

*Standing Machine Biceps (constant tension)*
20kg x 14
20kg x 12
10kg x 30

*Cardio*
Jogging 5mins
Running 2mins
Walking 3mins
Jogging 4mins
Walking 2mins


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Hi-Bar Squats Below Parallel*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 1
100kg x 8
100kg x 5
60kg x 15

*Dumbbell Lunges*
25kg x10

Weak sesh but legs like jelly, looking forward to that ache.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Flat Bench Press*
40kg x 10
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 5
90kg x 4
80kg x 9
70kg x 10

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
20kg x 18
20kg x 12

*E-Z Skull-Crushers*
20kg x 10
25kg x 5
30kg x 5
35kg x 5
40kg x 5
45kg x 5
50kg x 2
40kg x 10

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 20
20kg x 16

Got a nice pump, felt stronger and better stamina. Will alternate this session with dips for improved strength.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Rack Pulls*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 5
180kg x 3
150kg x 10 dropset

*Pulley Rows*
5kg x 20
10kg x 20
15kg x 20
20kg x 10
25kg x 10
30kg x 10
35kg x 5
40kg x 5
45kg x 5
50kg x 5
55kg x 5
60kg x 5
65kg x 5
70kg x 5
75kg x 2
60kg x 13 dropset
40kg x 20 dropset

Did more sets on rows as I never seem to get a really good ache on my lats no matter what. Hopefully this should fix that.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Standing Military Press
30kg x 10
35kg x 5
40kg x 5
45kg x 5
50kg x 5
55kg x 3
55kg x 3
45kg x 6 dropset
30kg x 16

Dumbbell Shoulder Shrugs
10kg x 20

Good quick session, have a nice pump. Bit weaker than usual as tris, chest and back are aching but not too much difference.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Dips*
bodyweight x 10
5kg x 5
10kg x 5
15kg x 5
20kg x 5
25kg x 5
30kg x 5
35kg x 3
35kg x 1 [email protected]
20kg x 8

*Narrowgrip Bench*
60kg x 10
70kg x 5
80kg x 4
65kg x 9

*Skullcrusher Dumbbells*
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 12
20kg x 15

Time for brotein.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Lost another couple of pounds after today's weigh.

*Previous: *193 lbs (at my fattest)

*Current: *163 lbs

Deadlifts tonight.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Deadlift*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x FAIL (should had 1, didn't rage enough)
120kg x 9
120kg x 7

*Pulldowns (behind neck)*
20kg x 10
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 2
4 bodyweight pullups
60kg x 1
40kg x 14

Tomorrow and the day after I'm training light as I'll be lifting heavy goods during those days: there's another work 'emergency' a.k.a. someone messed up the holiday schedule, again.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

s**t day with people that don't clean up their homes with dogs but I trained tonight so that made it all better.

*Standing Military Press*
30kg x 5
35kg x 5
40kg x 5
45kg x 5
50kg x 5
55kg x 4
45kg x 8

*Dumbbell Shoulders*
20kg x 12
20kg x 10

*Standing Bicep Curls*
10kg x 20
15kg x 10
20kg x 10
25kg x 4

*Standing Machine Biceps*
20kg x 20
20kg x 16


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight...

*Olympic Bench*
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 5
90kg x 5
100kg x 2
85kg x 6 (dropset)

*Tricep Pushdowns*
10kg x 10
20kg x 5
30kg x 5
40kg x 1
30kg x 8 (dropset)
20kg x 18 (dropset)


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Rested Yesterday, tonight's session.

*Barbell Squats*
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 3
120kg x 4
100kg x 8
100kg x 5
80kg x 10

*Weighted Sit-ups*
bodyweight x 20
5kg x 10
10kg x 5
15kg x 5
20kg x 5
25kg x 5
30kg x 5
20kg x 10

Weak tonight on squats. Felt good going in but stamina is poor on this muscle group. Need to increase frequency to twice a week.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullovers*
10kg x 10
15kg x 5
20kg x 5
25kg x 5
30kg x 5
35kg x 5
40kg x 2
30kg x 12

*Pulley Rows*
10kg x 10
20kg x 5
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 4
50kg x 15

Going to include pullovers in back routine from now on.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Shoulder Press*
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 2
60kg x FAIL
50kg x 5
40kg x 11
40kg x 8

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
15kg x 10
15kg x 10

*Standing Dumbbell Bicep Curls*
15kg x 20
20kg x 10
25kg x 2
20kg x 14

*Standing Machine Bicep Curls*
30kg x 7
20kg x 18
10kg x 30

Good pump on shoulders, biceps especially. Satisfying session.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Hi Bar Barbell Squat*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 1
120kg x 4
100kg x 9

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts*
40kg x 10
50kg x 10
60kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 5
90kg x 5
100kg x 4
80kg x 9

Better leg session this time energy wise and stamina, got to be down to frequency as usually I do 1 session of legs a week. I'll try doing 2 from now on.
Just ordered some PES erase pro (60 tabs) it will be the first time taking anything like this so I'll see how it goes when I get my hands on them.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Dips*
bodyweight x 10
10kg x 5
15kg x 5
20kg x 5
25kg x 5
30kg x 5
35kg x 5
40kg x 3
30kg x 8

*Incline Dumbbell Press*
20kg x 10
25kg x 5
30kg x 5
35kg x FAIL
30kg x 7
25kg x 9

*E-Z Skull Crushers*
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 4
45kg x 8
35kg x 16

*Tricep Pushdowns*
30kg x 6
20kg x 16
10kg x 40

Solid session, triceps well pumped. Felt stronger on incline dumbbells and dips + I don't feel tired. Popped my first erase pro today, placebo effect or not?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullovers*
25kg x 10
30kg x 5
35kg x 5
40kg x 5
45kg x 2
35kg x 8

*Rack Pulls*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 5
180kg x 4
140kg x 13

*Close Grip Underhand Pullups*
Bodyweight x 5
Bodyweight + 5kg x 3
Bodyweight +2.5kg x 4
Bodyweight x 5

*Lat Pushdowns*
10kg x 10
15kg x 10
20kg x 8
10kg x 30


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Barbell Back Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 1
160kg x lift out
140kg x 1
120kg x 5
120kg x 4
100kg x 8

*Straight Leg Deadlifts*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 1
100kg x 7
80kg x 10
60kg x 15

s**t session, wasn't feeling it at all. Ate crap food on mother's day and got back late so no training on Sunday + Monday other problems so no training then.
fu**ing pissed off, going out to buy some good food and glare at people and possibly assault someone.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Barbell Back Squats*
> 60kg x 10
> ...


 Standard UKM member behaviour to be fair, lol.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Standard UKM member behaviour to be fair, lol.


 Just a bit of keyboard warrior style! Anyway, my anger got sapped pretty quickly as someone next to me didn't have the money to pay for a loaf of bread, sad times. If I was in a better mood I would have offered to pay for them.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 3
50kg x 6
50kg x 5
40kg x 9
40kg x 7

*Standing Bicep Curls*
10kg x 20
15kg x 20
20kg x 12
25kg x 2
20kg x 14
15kg x 24
15kg x 24
15kg x 20 (hammer)

Ok session but forgot to have shake before training, wanted to include abs but felt too tired and unenthusiastic. Have to keep energy levels higher.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
40kg x 10
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 3
100kg x 2
90kg x 6
80kg x 8
70kg x 10 (dropset)

*Dips*
10kg x 5
15kg x 5
20kg x 5
25kg x 5
30kg x 4
30kg x 3
20kg x 8
15kg x 9

*Situps*
body x 25
10kg x 10
15kg x 10
20kg x 7
20kg x 6
15kg x 12
10kg x 6 (dropset)
body x 6 (dropset)

Slightly better stamina on chest and triceps, I've been taking erase pro for 5 days now, not sure if it's having an effect.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullovers*
25kg x 10
35kg x 5
45kg x 2
45kg x 2
35kg x 8
25kg x 14

*Deadlift*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x FAIL
130kg x 6

*Pull-ups (wide-grip)*
body x 4
body x 3
body x 3
body x 3
body x 3
body x 2

*Front Pull-downs (wide-grip)*
20kg x 20
30kg x 10
40kg x 10
50kg x 10
60kg x 1
50kg x 4
30kg x 14

Seemed to really feel it on my lats doing the pull-ups. The pull-downs to the front finished them off nicely. Might be subjective but I noticed since dropping my body weight, the exercise that is most noticeably less strong is deadlifts.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Paused Box Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 2
120kg x 7
100kg x 12

*Straight Leg Deadlifts*
60kg x 10
60kg x 10
80kg x 6
80kg x 5
60kg x 10

Squat form is def off without using a box, going to train myself on these next few sessions till I get it right.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't wait for shoulders tonight. This time though I'm going to go 1 rep on 60kg and then go up to 70kg and see if I can get one out. It's time to go harder.

Got some new pills delivered.

These:







and

these:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 1
70kg x FAIL
55kg x 4
55kg x 3
45kg x 7
45kg x 7
35kg x 11

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulders*
25kg x 5
25kg x 4
15kg x 14

*Standing Dumbbell Biceps (reps each arm)*
15kg x 10 (standard)
15kg x 10 (hammer)
15kg x 10 (standard)
15kg x 10 (hammer)
15kg x 9 (standard)
15kg x 9 (hammer)

*Standing Machine Biceps*
10kg x 40

Bit weaker tonight, 60kg felt heavy on military press so I shouldn't have even bothered going to 70kg but got a nice pump on my biceps. Not a bad sesh all in all.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 3
100kg x 2
80kg x 11
80kg x 8

*Incline Dumbbell Press*
35kg x 2
30kg x 5
25kg x 10
25kg x 6

*Skullcrushers*
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
40kg x 9
40kg x 9

*Tricep Pushdowns*
25kg x 10
25kg x 8
20kg x 12
15kg x 20 (dropset)

Getting more used to the 100kg on bench press now. Few more sessions on that weight and hopefully I can increase it to 110.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Olympic Box Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 1
160kg x FAIL
140kg x 2
140kg x 2
120kg x 8
120kg x 7
100kg x 15

*Straight Leg Deadlifts*
40kg x 10
40kg x 10
60kg x 10
60kg x 10
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 8
80kg x 10
60kg x 20

*Situps*
body x 40
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
15kg x 8
15kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
10kg x 12 (dropset)

Felt good on the first attempt on 140kg squat, went up easy so I thought I'd go heavier but no luck. Surprisingly, going back down to 140kg after lifting out the 160kg didn't make it feel lighter than before, hence the poor amount of reps.
If I feel strong next time I do legs I'll go 1 again on 140kg and then up it to 150kg to see what happens. Reckon I have plenty of box squatting sessions ahead of me yet till I train myself to have good form.
Got mid back strain doing straight leg deads, need to watch a few videos on motion on this exercise as I'm new to it.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullovers*
25kg x 10
25kg x 10
35kg x 5
35kg x 5
45kg x 2
45kg x 2
35kg x 8
35kg x 6

*Wide-grip Pullups*
body x 4
body x 5
body x 4
body x 4
body x 4
body x 3 and a half!

*Rack Pulls*
60kg x 12
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 5
180kg x 5
200kg x FAIL
170kg x 6
140kg x 13

Bit stronger on rack pulls, need to get to 200kg to be able to dead-lift 180. Time for a massive serving of spinach leaves, tomatoes and onions with lean beef then a protein shake and apple for afters (exciting times).


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
110kg x 1 (milestone PB)
100kg x 2
80kg x 10

*Dips*
40kg x 3
35kg x 4
30kg x 5
25kg x 6
20kg x 8

*Pressups*
25 narrow
23 wide
25 narrow
23 wide

Bit of a hybrid session. Happy with 110kg on bench, didn't feel hard, nice and smooth rep with arc intact.
Hoping for some decent ache from this tomorrow. 6 days on the trot training, tomorrow I should rest but I don't want to.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cardio today. Went for a jog around the reservoir, approx 2 miles. Legs are like jelly.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quick blast on shoulders just now.

*Standing Military Press*
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 2
60kg x 1
50kg x 8
40kg x 10
40kg x 8

Better stamina than last time. Need to break the 60kg plateau.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Box Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x halfway
140kg x 4
120kg x 9
100kg x 12

*Stiff-leg dead-lifts*
60kg x 10
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
80kg x 11

*Sit-ups*
20kg x 15
15kg x 15
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
5kg x 10
body x 12

Stronger on box squats this time for def. Maybe I'll make that 160 next time. Felt sit-ups the most, pyramid down worked beautifully, smashed those invisible abs!

Even after correcting form according to some videos I watched, still a problem with stiff leg deads with feeling tension on my knees. Going to try bending the legs a little and maybe go a bit lighter with the weight, see what happens.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight's meal, spinach leaves, cherry tomatoes, onion, lean chunks of beef and spicy mayo. Protein shake afterwards.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
115kg x FAIL
90kg x 7
90kg x 6
80kg x 8

*Incline Dumbbells*
35kg x 3
30kg x 4
25kg x 9

*Skullcrushers*
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 4
50kg x 3
40kg x 14

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 12
30kg x 5
30kg x 6
25kg x 7 dropset
20kg x 10 dropset
15kg x 21 dropset

Happy with the 5 reps on 100kg, have to get used to doing that now, thinking of alternating from 80kg to 110kg one session from 80kg to 100kg another.
Chest and tris feeling well pumped, enjoyable sesh.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullups*
body x 5
body +5kg x 3
body x 5
body x 5
body x 4
body x 3

*Pullovers*
25kg x 10
35kg x 5
35kg x 5
35kg x 5
35kg x 7
30kg x 10

*Pulldowns*
20kg x 20
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 2
50kg x 8

*Pulley Rows*
20kg x 20
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 8
50kg x 12

A good squeeze on all reps. Took some photos, need to work on lats.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Pullups*
> body x 5
> ...


 Looking good mate


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks good buddy, you had that door made wide in the middle for the new lats


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate


 I was expecting to be called a fat cnut at least!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> I was expecting to be called a fat cnut at least!!


 Not from me mate.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Paused Box Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg FAIL (legs got me off the seat, back let me down)
130kg x 8
130kg x 8
100kg x 15

*Calves*
40kg x 30
40kg x 15
40kg x 24
30kg x 30
30kg x 24
30kg x 20
20kg x 34

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts*
60kg x 10
80kg x 10
100kg x 7
120kg x 4
100kg x 8
100kg x 7
80kg x 16

*Situps*
body x 20
10kg x 13
10kg x 13
20kg x 8
20kg x 10
10kg x 13

Good sesh, legs wobbly & no more knee pain on stiff legs as I'm no longer locking my legs. Pissin around with ways to do calves, only way in the end was to strap weights to my dip belt and hold the rack while half stepping on 2 plates, one for each foot. Worked in the end but not ideal, suppose this is the downside of training at home.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 1
70kg x FAIL (up to chin)
60kg x 3
60kg x 2
50kg x 7

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulders*
30kg x 4
30kg x 3
25kg x 6
15kg x 16

*Standing Dumbbell Biceps*
15kg x 10
20kg x 5
25kg x 2 (PB reps)
25kg x 1
25kg x 1

*Standing Machine Biceps*
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 7
20kg x 17
20kg x 19

Personal best reps wise on dumbbell biceps, made up for sticking point on shoulders @70kg.
Good pump on shoulders and biceps, another nice sesh in the bag.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Right calf is cramped to hell, was going to go out to see Batman Vs. Superman but had to cancel, can't bloody walk!

Hopefully will train tomorrow night, chest and tris.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

This afternoon

*Dips*
body x 10
10kg x 5
20kg x 5
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 2
40kg x 8
30kg x 12

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 6
25kg x 8
25kg x 10
15kg x 28

*Dumbbell Skull Crushers*
15kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 8

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 11

Great pump on tris, dumbbell skull crushers feel better than e-z, no elbow pressure either.

Off out for dinner.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullovers*
25kg x 10
35kg x 5
45kg x 4
45kg x 4
35kg x 10
35kg x 9

*Wide-grip Pullups*
body x 5
body x 4
body x 4
body x 4
body x 4
body x 3

*Deadlifts*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 1

*Pulldowns*
50kg x 8
50kg x 8
40kg x 10
40kg x 10
30kg x 12
30kg x 14

Weight gain: 2.5lbs mostly muscle I think. Night before last had a takeaway but no other junk food for 2 months.
Stronger on deadlifts, got that 160kg, back felt awesome as I reached the top of the lift. Grip stronger on deadlifts too, no more wraps on 120kg, chalk time.
Slightly weaker on pullups due to extra carry weight, could also be a reason why I managed the heavier deadlift because since losing all the weight most of the power loss occured in deadlifts.
Gear coming soon, going to do a body-fat test, record weight and take photos before starting and then do the same after 12 weeks is up. Can't bloody wait!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 1
115kg x 1 (PB)
100kg x 3
100kg x 3
80kg x 12

*Dips*
40kg x 4
40kg x 2
30kg x 6
30kg x 6
20kg x 10
20kg x 12
10kg x 14

*Dumbbell Skullcrushers*
25kg x 1
20kg x 5
20kg x 5
20kg x 4 +NEGATIVE
15kg x 10
15kg x 10 +NEGATIVE

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 14

Personal best on 115kg bench, happy with that. Triceps aching already, must have hit them last night on pullovers.

=======================

12 week cycle starts today

=======================

Current state: images attached.

*Stats*



BF: 20%


WEIGHT: 11st 13lb


HEIGHT: 5'5"


*Lifts*



Bench: 115kg


Deadlift: 160kg


Squat: 140kg


OHP: 60kg


*Summary*
Fat around lower chest, still have slight belly.
Left lateral muscles seem to be visibly wider than right, need to correct that. I think it happened because of my left overhand grip on dead-lifts and right underhand. Otherwise I don't know because everything else is done evenly.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Lunch:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you going to be in a deficit or a surplus for this cycle?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Are you going to be in a deficit or a surplus for this cycle?


 I'm upping the protein but keeping carbs to a minimum. Just looking for some lean mass and some fat loss.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Paused Box Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 4
140kg x 4
120kg x 8

*St. Hammies*
60kg x 14
60kg x 14
80kg x 8
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
60kg x 20

*Situps*
body x 20
body x 20
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
10kg x 18

*Calfs*
body x 20
body x 20
15kg x 20
15kg x 25
30kg x 20
30kg x 20
50kg x 20
50kg x 10

Enjoyable sesh but energy was lower than usual, have to get stronger on box squats, need to get sets of 5 consistently on 140kg at least 2 sets. Need to get to 160kg too. Once this has been achieved will alternate box squats with regular squats.
Food time.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 1
70kg x FAIL (up to nose)
60kg x 3
60kg x 2
60kg x 2
50kg x 7
40kg x 11
40kg x 10

*Olympic Straight Bar Biceps*
Bar x 10
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 1
40kg x 6
40kg x 6
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
Bar x 16

Quick sesh, feeling tired today. Need some food and rest.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 4
100kg x 3
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
60kg x 20

*Dips*
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
20kg x 10
20kg x 6
20kg x 7

*Incline Dumbbells*
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*Dumbbell Skullcrushers*
20kg x 4
20kg x 4
20kg x 4
20kg x 4
20kg x 4

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

Great pump on triceps.
Need to practice with lower weights on bench, will alternate this kind of session with heavier session for maintenance/stamina.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Got some new stuff this morning;



Bodymax standard training belt (for lower back support on squats, instead of powerlifting belt)


Alcohol wipes


2.5ml syringes


hypo needles


and this little baby;


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got the rest of my stuff in now, creatine pills are like horse pills, fcuking huge. Training back tonight.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Widegrip pull-ups*
body x 5
+5kg x 4
+10kg x 3
+5kg x 4
+5kg x 4
body x 5

*Dumbbell Pullovers*
25kg x 10
35kg x 5
45kg x 4
45kg x 2
35kg x 8
35kg x 7

*Rack Pulls*
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 5
180kg x 5
200kg x FAIL
160kg x 10

*Pulley Rows*
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
40kg x 12
40kg x 12
20kg x 20
20kg x 20

Smelling salts, tried 'em, took a massive sniff up both nostrils, didn't do jack sh1t except a bit of pain in my sinus. Maybe I got the wrong stuff?
Ok session but a bit weaker than normal, can't wait till the test actually kicks in.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Deep Back Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 2
120kg x 5

*Calfs*
20kg x 25
30kg x 25
40kg x 25
50kg x 25
60kg x 25
40kg x 40

*St. Legs*
60kg x 20
60kg x 20
80kg x 12
80kg x 12
80kg x 12
60kg x 20

*Situps*
body x 20
5kg x 15
10kg x 15
15kg x 10
15kg x 12
10kg x 12

Trained back last night so lower back was aching before even starting, was having second thoughts but decided to do it anyway. As a result I was weak, even when I got my abs burning like hot coals full of lactic acid it didn't make up for the piss poor performance on squats.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Why aren't you doing more volume on your working sets for squats? Doesn't seem enough to me.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

strong one rep maxes on your lifts!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Just done 2nd test jab, got the full amount from the amp this time as stupidly I only got .85ml out of first one as I used the injecting needle to draw the solution up and it's opening is tapered, dumb move but it was my first time. Still, this one was smooth and got the full 1ml. Hope I start feeling something soon, looking forward to gains.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Why aren't you doing more volume on your working sets for squats? Doesn't seem enough to me.


 Can't disagree there, I would have liked to do 10 sets on squats but I trained back last night and it weakened me, my lower back started aching like fcuk and I knew I had to do stiff leg deads after squatting so I cut it short. It was annoying, I need to make sure my back is recovered before training legs or maybe train legs before I train back.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
30kg x 5
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 4
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 2

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulders*
25kg x 8
25kg x 6
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
15kg x 18
15kg x 20

*Standing Dumbbell Curls*
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 10 (Hammer)
15kg x 10 (Hammer)
15kg x 8
15kg x 10
15kg x 10 (Hammer)
15kg x 9 (Hammer)

*Machine Curls*
20kg x 20

Arms feel properly worked, might be difficult eating! Good sesh.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 4
100kg x 3
100kg x 2

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 5
30kg x 6
25kg x 13

*Dumbbell Skullcrushers*
25kg x 1
20kg x 5
20kg x 4
20kg x 4
20kg x 4
20kg x 4

*Tricep Pushdowns*
30kg x 7
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
20kg x 15

Getting better with 100kg, maintenance work is paying off. Need to throw in a heavier session now and again though.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Today

*Deep Squat*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 4
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
120kg x 7

*Dumbbell Lunges*
2 x 20kg x 10
2 x 20kg x 10
2 x 20kg x 10
2 x 20kg x 10

*Calf's*
50kg x 20
50kg x 20
50kg x 20
30kg x 20
30kg x 20
30kg x 20

*St. Legs*
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10

Wanted to do sit-ups but tank ran out. Going out for a meal soon. Time for a vape.

View attachment 124185


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 4
60kg x 4
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 1
40kg x 14

*Olympic Straight Bar Biceps*
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
30kg x 10

*Situps*
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
body x 20

First 7 day run. Slightly better stamina on military press, hopefully hit 5 reps on 60kg next 2-3 sessions. Shoulders feel blasted!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sure vaping fvcks your lungs bro, you're breathing in those thick vapours, can't be good for you.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm sure vaping fvcks your lungs bro, you're breathing in those thick vapours, can't be good for you.


 I make my own juice so it will be healthier than the stuff you buy but you're probably right in that it may reduce full lung capacity a bit. All I can say is that since I stopped smoking real tobacco and went on these, health has improved vastly: no wheezing, coughing or being out of breath after like 10 reps on squat or dead-lift, plus I can run now. When I was obese and on roll-ups I couldn't run 20 yards without collapsing and then ordering a pizza afterwards!!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

No training tonight or the last 2 nights as I've been bogged down with paper work.

My bid on a house got accepted so tomorrow I'm off to get the credit check done and finalize a mortgage. Hopefully I'll get a training session in tomorrow night.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 2
120kg x 1
100kg x 7
100kg x 5

*Dips*
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

*Pushdowns*
10kg x 25
20kg x 15
30kg x 7
40kg x FAIL
25kg x 10
25kg x 10

Happy with 120kg on bench, haven't done that in a few years, had 2 reps in me but decided to see how many more I could get on 100kg.
Next chest and tricep workout will be maintenance again, maybe this time on 105 instead of 100. Need some food, too late to cook, might have to be KFC!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Good gains, they wouldn't be as great if we had full sovereignty, best staying in Europe.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Good gains, they wouldn't be as great if we had full sovereignty, best staying in Europe.


 Haha you're a mad one but thanks!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5 (pb for reps)
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 2

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulders*
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
20kg x 12
20kg x 11
15kg x 20

*Dumbbell Biceps*
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 6

*Paused Machine Biceps & Slow Release*
15kg x 14
15kg x 14
15kg x 14
15kg x 14

Shoulders are wrecked, rock solid pump on both shoulders and biceps & feels a bit harder than usual, maybe test has finally kicked in?
Top left of glute is hurting, not to do with injection, moved some heavy items yesterday and made a foolish error. At the time it felt like I pulled my left quad/hamstring. Still training back tomorrow regardless.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey buddy

Just read through your thread, great work so far mate keep it up.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> Just read through your thread, great work so far mate keep it up.


 Cheers fella :thumbup1:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

This afternoon

*Pullups*
body x 5
5kg x 4
10kg x 2
5kg x 4
5kg x 4
body x 6

*Pullovers*
25kg x 10
35kg x 5
35kg x 5
35kg x 5
35kg x 5
35kg x 5

*E-Z Bent Over Rows*
46kg x 10
66kg x 8
66kg x 8
66kg x 8
66kg x 8
66kg x 8

*Pulldowns*
40kg x 10
40kg x 10
40kg x 10
40kg x 10

Felt like I had the flu earlier today, almost didn't train but popped a pro plus and had a sugary drink and went for it.
I seem to have put on 1/2 a stone again, maybe water retention, even so pull-ups were easier this time than when I was 1/2 stone lighter. Must be the test!
Turns out my E-Z bar which I almost never use anymore is a strange 6kg, a cheapy from powerhouse fitness. Standardization would be nice but it serves it's purpose.
Hopefully legs tomorrow night, gonna try front squats.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Squat*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 2
140kg x 3
140kg x 2
140kg x 2
120kg x 7

*Dumbbell Lunges*
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 10

*St. Leg Deadlifts*
60kg x 12
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10

*Calves*
40kg x 20
40kg x 20
40kg x 20
40kg x 20
20kg x 20

Tried front squats with only 40kg and it started to dig into my shoulder blades after 2 reps. On such a light weight I knew sticking 2 or more plates on would have meant useless pain. I must be doing something wrong.
Weak again on squats, getting annoyed being stuck on 3 plates. Next session I will do it differently: 60, 100, 140 then as many sets as poss on 140. Have to get stronger here as my bench may soon become the same as my squat and that would be ridiculous.

Missed out sit-ups due to slight injury that has almost cleared up, couple more days and it should be fine.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Another nutty day so no training tonight. I'm becoming more hungry these days I think the test is finally kicking in. Need to find some good food, off out for a bite.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Military Press*
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 2
70kg x 1 (PB Milestone)
60kg x 6 (PB reps)
50kg x 9
40kg x 12

*Shoulder Shrugs*
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
5kg x 20

*Standing Machine Biceps*
10kg x 20
20kg x 10
30kg x 5
40kg x 2
30kg x 10
20kg x 20

*Hammer Curls*
15kg x 10

*Oly Bar Curls*
Bar only x 16

70kg on military p - finally got ya you elusive bastard!!! Good milestone to build on, well happy 

Reassuring news on my mortgage so should be able to get some regular sessions in for a bit + training legs tomorrow at a dodgy gym with my brother, should be fun...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Are you planning to lean out with this cycle or straight bulk?

Nice work with the OH Press, hope it was strict!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Are you planning to lean out with this cycle or straight bulk?
> 
> Nice work with the OH Press, hope it was strict!


 Trying to put some lean mass on though unexpectedly I put on another half a stone, some of it is muscle but I'm guessing the majority is water retention.

Thanks m8 it was strict as well, haven't cheated on this exercise once.

Have you got a log on ukm yet?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Trying to put some lean mass on though unexpectedly I put on another half a stone, some of it is muscle but I'm guessing the majority is water retention.
> 
> Thanks m8 it was strict as well, haven't cheated on this exercise once.
> 
> Have you got a log on ukm yet?


 Not currently, was due to start one now but I sprained my piriformis at work, so that leaves me another 4-6 weeks out. I have my program all lined out, I am just in too much pain to do it. 

So my plan is feet up benching 3 times per week on some D-Bol in the meantime to put some mass on my upper body and work on my bench, which is my weak link ATM, that and some chest supported rows. Doing mobility/stretching twice daily to fix it up and using peptides to help also. I am hoping it will not take that long.

Squats and deads should be back to normal in a few weeks if I am lucky, I will be using tren so this will help.

Main goal for the end of the year is a 260-270 deadlift if I can manage it, 210 squat and a 140-150 bench. My last max came in at 232 for deads at the start of the year so I think this is achievable. Will be looking to compete in the 90kg Full Raw class open class in the BPU next year. If I play my cards right I might be able to see a decent total.

My only problem is my time frame for training is now shorter than expected.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Not currently, was due to start one now but I sprained my piriformis at work, so that leaves me another 4-6 weeks out. I have my program all lined out, I am just in too much pain to do it.
> 
> So my plan is feet up benching 3 times per week on some D-Bol in the meantime to put some mass on my upper body and work on my bench, which is my weak link ATM, that and some chest supported rows. Doing mobility/stretching twice daily to fix it up and using peptides to help also. I am hoping it will not take that long.
> 
> ...


 Impressive dead-lift strength you have there @ under 90kg

If you get some early nights and have longer sleep your body will repair the damage faster + like you say you will be okay training just upper body, back should be okay minus dead-lifts so it's not all negative. Good luck on the goals.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Impressive dead-lift strength you have there @ under 90kg
> 
> If you get some early nights and have longer sleep your body will repair the damage faster + like you say you will be okay training just upper body, back should be okay minus dead-lifts so it's not all negative. Good luck on the goals.


 Cheers mate, I have actually been cutting down from 96 to get to around the 90's, if I'm over by next year I'll water load to make weight, I want to be as competitive as possible.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

4th injection done this am.

Still have a slight lump from pip on left glute but seeing as I sleep on my rhs I used the left glute again but in a slightly different position.
To aid recovery from pip in this area I'll switch to one of my quads for the next jab.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Seated Hamstring Curls*
pos 5 x 20
pos 5 x 20
pos 9 x 10
pos 9 x 10

*Parallel Hamstring Curls*
50kg x 15
62.5kg x 8
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

*Squat*
60kg x 10
100kg x 5
140kg x 7
180kg x 1 (assisted)
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5

Trained at a gym this time instead of home & partner fixed my squat, apparently I wasn't sticking my chest out enough and not leaning forward enough so this time I had no lower back pain at all which is great.
Pretty happy with 7 reps on 140kg and the maintenance sets of 5 reps afterwards, didn't quite get the 180kg, about 20lbs off so almost. Hopefully I can repeat this at home but I'm not sure as the weight distribution was different as the gym plates were thinner and larger in circumference than mine. Maybe thicker, shorter plates is harder? If it turns out this is the case I'm going to think about investing in some better oly plates as the ones I have currently are the basic tri grip cast irons from powerhouse fitness.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

*Dips*
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
15kg x 20

*Incline Dumbbells*
30kg x 5 (steep)
30kg x 5 (steep)
30kg x 4 (steep)
30kg x 5 (lower)
30kg x 4 (lower)

*Dumbbell Skulls*
20kg x 5
20kg x 5
20kg x 5
20kg x 5
20kg x 5

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 18

Didn't do a warmup this sesh as I expected to be as weak as a kitten but strangely not, it turned out well. It's the first session for 3 days because I have and still am suffering from flu type symptoms: came on bad after my leg session so presumably I hadn't recovered from before and the leg session just served to lower my immune system.

I want some gains from this first cycle so I'm going to try to push through it. I'm putting this flu down to the test as I haven't been ill in probably 5 or more years, that and people and their fu**ing unhealthy lifestyles spreading disease all over the place, cu**s. /rant


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

The flu's been hitting me hard. Fever, shivers, full body muscle ache, no energy, dizzy, sore throat, cough, piles of snot rags in the bin, the usual. Very annoying so early on in my cycle, I'm due another injection tomorrow am and I'll keep the cycle going but won't train until I'm healthy again, hopefully a few days from now.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 4
60kg x 3
60kg x 2

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press*
20kg x 10
20kg x 9
15kg x 10
15kg x 12

*Standing Machine Biceps*
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

*Olympic Bar Biceps*
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5

First session in a few days due to the flu. Fingers crossed this doesn't bring back any symptoms tomorrow.
Jab today this am, 6th week started today. Updates will follow.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullups*
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5

*Pullovers*
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

*Deadlifts*
100kg x 10
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5

*Situps*
Body x 10
Body x 10
Body x 10
Body x 10
Body x 10

Good session all in all, def. better than before cycle - more stamina in certain exercises, more power in others.
Tired & hungry now, might have to get a takeaway.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Just ordered 10 pairs of dumbbells from Fitness Supertore. Got a deal on them for £775. I was going to make my own but in the end it would have been more expensive. Only thing is they need building up and have allen key clamps on the end which need tightening every now and again but I'm thinking of getting the ends welded.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Am tempted with some dumbells myself.

Why not just put some thread lock on them instead of welding


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Am tempted with some dumbells myself.
> 
> Why not just put some thread lock on them instead of welding


 Like loctite? Heaviest dumbbells are 50kg so if it works on that I suppose the rest will be fine, although there's no thread on them, it's just cylindrical smooth steel.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Like loctite? Heaviest dumbbells are 50kg so if it works on that I suppose the rest will be fine, although there's no thread on them, it's just cylindrical smooth steel.


 If there is no thread then welding is your best option IMO....... They look good mate.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skipping training tonight as I successfully lowered my immune system from back workout last night and feel like I weigh a ton today + no energy. Not as bad when I had the flu hardcore but it's still in me. Hopefully I should be able to train chest & tris tomorrow night.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Dumbbells arrived today, all 10 pairs are assembled, 50's are well heavy! I'll move them upstairs later to my gym after I sort some space out.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Dumbbells arrived today, all 10 pairs are assembled, 50's are well heavy! I'll move them upstairs later to my gym after I sort some space out.
> 
> View attachment 126211


 Very nice mate. Any pics of your gym?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Very nice mate. Any pics of your gym?


 Cheers. I posted some ages ago, can't remember which thread. I'll take some more though after I do some lunges with all these up two flights of stairs to the gym room!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Cheers. I posted some ages ago, can't remember which thread. I'll take some more though after I do some lunges with all these up two flights of stairs to the gym room!


 Sound mate nice one.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Dumbbells arrived today, all 10 pairs are assembled, 50's are well heavy! I'll move them upstairs later to my gym after I sort some space out.
> 
> View attachment 126211


 Look just like the ones my gym used to have

Good weights i miss that clink


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice dumbbells there mr...... and a decent price too, did you end up getting them welded? Id just have the heavier ones done for peace of mind....loctite will be fine on the lighter ones surely?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Got the weights up but I'm leaving the 45's and 50's downstairs, they're too heavy for me anyway at the moment but it's the total weight on the floor I'm worried about.

I shifted the rest of the weights to the boards the power rack lies on which lies over a supporting wall and used another board to rest the dumbbells on at the far side of the room for better weight distribution. The weight of everything on the floor is now approx 720kg/1584lbs and I look at it this way: it's equivalent to approx 11 people @ 150lbs each standing on the upper floor. Adding another 3 people might tip the balance when it comes to say dropping a weight, or dead-lifting a heavy weight and making the floor shake a little. Can't risk it!

Some pics;


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks great mate, same rack as me. I would be way too scared to have it upstairs due to dropping weight etc.

Have you thought about a shed/summer house/man-cave in the garden?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Looks great mate, same rack as me. I would be way too scared to have it upstairs due to dropping weight etc.
> 
> Have you thought about a shed/summer house/man-cave in the garden?


 Cheers bud.

No garden unfortunately, it's a big 2 floor flat that starts on the first floor. I'm looking for a house at the moment as rent here is expensive. If I can get a semi (pun not intended) with a garage, I'll use the garage for the gym and just bang a heater in it for the colder days.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> No garden unfortunately, it's a big 2 floor flat that starts on the first floor. I'm looking for a house at the moment as rent here is expensive. If I can get a semi (pun not intended) with a garage, I'll use the garage for the gym and just bang a heater in it for the colder days.


 I have all my stuff in the garage and don't waste money on a heater.........just train harder to keep warm


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Dumbbells arrived today, all 10 pairs are assembled, 50's are well heavy! I'll move them upstairs later to my gym after I sort some space out.
> 
> View attachment 126211


 The 50s will be more like 52.5s since you need to add on the weight of the handles on all your dumbbells. That 2-2.5kg does make a difference even though it's only small.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 2
60kg x 3
60kg x 3

*Seated Shoulder Press*
22kg x 10
22kg x 8
22kg x 6

*Seated Dumbbells*
17kg x 10
17kg x 10
17kg x 10
17kg x 10
17kg x 10

*Standing Machine Biceps*
30kg x 10
30kg x 8
30kg x 6

Good session, did full body warmup before & feels like I have fully recovered from the flu. Time to get back on track with 'dat training yo.

On the photo. I could see the muscle fiber strands in my shoulder in the mirror from a distance as the light was just right - tried capturing it using the mobile which was useless and then with my Nikon and couldn't get them to show up. Any tips?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Wide Grip Pull-ups*
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5

*Pullovers*
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5

*Rack Pulls*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 5
180kg x 5
180kg x 5
180kg x 5
180kg x 5

*Behind Neck Pull-downs*
40kg x 10
40kg x 10
40kg x 10
40kg x 10

*Sit-ups*
body x 10
body x 10
body x 10
body x 10
body x 10

Enjoyable sesh. Chest tomorrow.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
32kg x 6
32kg x 5
22kg x 10
22kg x 10

*Dips*
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

*Dumbbell Triceps*
12kg x 10
12kg x 10
12kg x 10
12kg x 10

Legs tomorrow night, all going well.
Word of advice for any beginners taking test, stay away from people who have the flu as test lowers your immune system and you'll lose 1-2 weeks of your cycle recovering from it like I did. *Disclaimer:* I'm a beginner too so I'm not saying I'm an expert, this is purely personal experience of having a naturally high resistance to microbial infections (hadn't been ill in 10 years) yet my immune system was lowered sufficiently enough to contract the flu.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 60kg x 10
> ...


 Good work so far fella, I can't wait till I can rep 100kg on bench lol.......seems so far away


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Good work so far fella, I can't wait till I can rep 100kg on bench lol.......seems so far away


 Tell you what, I'll swap you my bench power for your dead-lift power. Fair trade? :thumb


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Tell you what, I'll swap you my bench power for your dead-lift power. Fair trade? :thumb


 Did you ever struggle with bench? ie where you reach a weight but can't get past it? My bench is really getting me down at the minute


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Did you ever struggle with bench? ie where you reach a weight but can't get past it? My bench is really getting me down at the minute


 I used to just train top half when I was younger, at about 19 my maximum bench got to 286lb. It's never been much of an issue as I have better than average genetic strength in forearms, biceps and triceps. I'd like to get to 3 plates, think I'd be happy at that. I think each of us have parts of our bodies which are stronger than the others, like you are strong on deads and squats, this could be down to leverage as your a tall fella or a combination of that and good genetic strength in that area.

Keep pushing yourself and you'll get there. I mean I stopped training for a while as a work project took over my life, when I got to bench, my first session in 8 months I could hardly press 40kg once! It's crazy how much strength you lose but then again I never trained properly until recently, last few months as I never did any maintenance work to keep power and stamina as constant as possible.

Have you got any vids of you benching by the way, maybe it could be technique? Just a thought.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Squats*
60kg x 10
100kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 4
140kg x 4
140kg x 4

*Lunges*
17kg x 10
17kg x 10
17kg x 10

*Stiff-leg Deads*
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10

*Situps*
body x 10
body x 10
body x 10
body x 10
body x 12

First legs since being ill & after the last leg session which was at a gym, lower back-pain again. Convinced it's not my form this time, it's my setup - weight distribution - they are Olympic plates but twice as thick.
Think I need to buy some normal shaped plates to rectify this or just train legs at a gym. It was an OK session, though I think I could have done more if it were not for the lumbar pain.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
40kg x 10
50kg x 5
60kg x 1
70kg x 1
80kg x FAIL (up to chin)
65kg x 5 (pb reps)
50kg x 10 (pb reps)
40kg x 13

*Standing Dumbbell Curls (each arm)*
12kg x 10
17kg x 10
22kg x 2
22kg x 2
17kg x 10
12kg x 9

*Concentration Curls (each arm)*
7kg x 20

Quick session tonight. The new dumbbells are giving me a better bicep pump. Couple of PB's for reps on shoulders, I'm chasing that 80kg. Think I might up my maintenance weight to 65 instead of 60kg, see if that helps.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 2
120kg x 3 (PB reps)
130kg x 1 (New PB weight)
115kg x 4
100kg x 5

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
27kg x 10
27kg x 9

*Dumbbell Triceps*
7kg x 10
12kg x 5
17kg x 5
22kg x 4
17kg x 9
12kg x 12

*Tricep Pushdowns*
20kg x 16

Great session tonight, really enjoyed it. I added a video as someone asked me to prove my bench power. Hopefully I'll make it to 3 plates before this cycle is over, I can feel that big milestone coming.

VIDEO http://sendvid.com/spdaynle


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 60kg x 10
> ...


 Good lift mate, nice work. :thumb


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 60kg x 10
> ...


 Great stuff bro.........awesome.

Why would somebody ask you to prove your bench power??? Its not like your claiming you can bench 250kg is it.............fu**ing idiots lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Great stuff bro.........awesome.
> 
> Why would somebody ask you to prove your bench power??? Its not like your claiming you can bench 250kg is it.............fu**ing idiots lol


 Holy s**t you just sapped the awesomeness out of my 130kg bench when you said 250kg LOL I guarantee I will never be able to bench that, I don't think I'd ever reach 4 plates to be honest.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Holy s**t you just sapped the awesomeness out of my 130kg bench when you said 250kg LOL I guarantee I will never be able to bench that, I don't think I'd ever reach 4 plates to be honest.


 Lol your doing well bro so just keep going.

I don't think I will ever make 3 plates or even 2 and half lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Lol your doing well bro so just keep going.
> 
> I don't think I will ever make 3 plates or even 2 and half lol


 Cheers.

You have a lot more potential than me as your much taller and heavier, I reckon if you got to your maximum potential you could bench 6-7 plates each side, serious.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Cheers.
> 
> You have a lot more potential than me as your much taller and heavier, I reckon if you got to your maximum potential you could bench 6-7 plates each side, serious.


 I highly doubt that my friend lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> I highly doubt that my friend lol


 Okay 5 plates then


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Deadlift*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 2
160kg x 1
180kg x 2 (PB reps)

*Widegrip Pullups*
body x 5
+5kg x 4
+10kg x 2
+5kg x 5
body x 8

*Over Bench Alt Dumbbell Rows (each arm)*
17kg x 10
22kg x 5
27kg x 5
32kg x 5
37kg x 5
42kg x 5 (used wraps)

*Widegrip Pulldowns*
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

Bit different this time with no pullovers. Pullups were definitely harder after doing deadlifts. Happy with PB for reps on 180kg deds, maybe I can hit 200kg in a couple of months.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Well done on deadlifts P.B bro, always good when you hit a p.b.

Looking strong so far Brudda 

I'm testing my p.b on deadlifts on Wednesday, I've not tried for maybe a year or so due to hernias. Was 220kg a year ago but lost alot of strength when gave up due to injury. I'm hoping I can pull a good number with me having strong results in squats.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Well done on deadlifts P.B bro, always good when you hit a p.b.
> 
> Looking strong so far Brudda
> 
> I'm testing my p.b on deadlifts on Wednesday, I've not tried for maybe a year or so due to hernias. Was 220kg a year ago but lost alot of strength when gave up due to injury. I'm hoping I can pull a good number with me having strong results in squats.


 Cheers fella 

I know you're not into gear but you can always have a good sniff before attempting a big lift. I'll check your thread to see the results.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Cheers fella
> 
> I know you're not into gear but you can always have a good sniff before attempting a big lift. I'll check your thread to see the results.


 I've always saw gear as kinda cheating, I wanna plateau before I try it to be honest.

I sniff smelling salts only lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> I've always saw gear as kinda cheating, I wanna plateau before I try it to be honest.
> 
> I sniff smelling salts only lol


 Yeah that's the stuff I meant, out of likes!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Yeah that's the stuff I meant, out of likes!


 Lol ok mate.

Need to order more 20kg plates as I'm f**ked off with handling loads of 10 and 5 plates lol and they take up too much room on the bar


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> at about 19 my maximum bench got to 286lb.


 You're only benching 100kg now but at 19 you benched 129kg?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> You're only benching 100kg now but at 19 you benched 129kg?


 Who the f**k lifts such odd numbers 129?!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Who the f**k lifts such odd numbers 129?!


 I can bench 103.4kg for 7.2 reps. Come at me brah.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Who the f**k lifts such odd numbers 129?!


 He said he could bench 286lbs.

286lbs converts to 129.7kg.

Can only assume his weights were Imperial.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> You're only benching 100kg now but at 19 you benched 129kg?


 No. Now I'm benching 130kg which is 286lbs. Times kilos by 2.2 to get to lbs or divide pounds by 2.2 to get to kilos.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> He said he could bench 286lbs.
> 
> 286lbs converts to 129.7kg.
> 
> Can only assume his weights were Imperial.


 mint?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> No. Now I'm benching 130kg which is 286lbs. Times kilos by 2.2 to get to lbs or divide pounds by 2.2 to get to kilos.


 You said that was your max at 19.

I'm also fully aware of how to convert Imperial to Metric as shown in my last post so I'm not sure why you felt the need to explain that.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> You said that was your max at 19.
> 
> I'm also fully aware of how to convert Imperial to Metric as shown in my last post so I'm not sure why you felt the need to explain that.


 Yes, it was then and it is now. If you are here to cause trouble, kindly f**k off.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Yes, it was then and it is now. If you are here to cause trouble, kindly f**k off.


 Why give the value in lbs then?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
40kg x 10
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 4
60kg x 3

*Seated Dumbbell Press*
22kg x 10
22kg x 10
22kg x 12

*Standing Straight Bar Biceps*
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

*Seated Dumbbell Biceps*
12kg x 10

Mega pump on shoulders and biceps. Using a straight bar is much more effective than an e-z. Looking forward to going heavy on it next time round.
There was my family birthday Sunday so a bit of drinking involved and work has been plenty so I've not been sticking to my diet for a few days since the last session. Need to be stricter.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Pullups*
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5
Body x 5

*Pullovers*
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5
37kg x 5

*Rack Pulls*
140kg x 10
140kg x 10
140kg x 10
140kg x 10

*Seated Pulley Rows*
30kg x 20
30kg x 20

Enjoyable session, good pump, feeling stronger on all exercises, not massively but still noticeable.

It's getting a bit too warm to train up in the room so I'll get a big fan tomorrow.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

I used to be a fan. Now i'm an air conditioner.

I'll see myself out..


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got this beauty at Homebase for £35, hope it lasts.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 11 (PB reps)
110kg x 5
110kg x 4
110kg x 4

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
32kg x 10
32kg x 8
32kg x 7

*Dips*
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 5
30kg x 6

*Dumbbell Skull-Crushers*
17kg x 10
17kg x 10
17kg x 9

Did the bench press challenge for 2 plates hence the weird set. I was thinking about going for a twelfth but didn't want to exhaust chest too much.
Might have to skip legs tomorrow as I've still got bad PIP in my quad, it's been there for a week now. Getting sick of getting PIP from every single injection - lab change or bad batch?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Just got this beauty at Homebase for £35, hope it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 128274


 What's it like mate? My mate is after one for his own gym but fed up of buying crappy plastic fans.

I love my giant floor fan


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

big shrek said:


> What's it like mate? My mate is after one for his own gym but fed up of buying crappy plastic fans.
> 
> I love my giant floor fan


 It's great, all metal, pretty solid with 18" fan and the speed setting on max is mental. Downsides are noise and it tends to swivel itself upwards through vibration so you would have to put a shoe in front of it or something to keep it at the right elevation.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> It's great, all metal, pretty solid with 18" fan and the speed setting on max is mental. Downsides are noise and it tends to swivel itself upwards through vibration so you would have to put a shoe in front of it or something to keep it at the right elevation.


 Yeah mine is quite noisy, speed 3 on mine is like armageddon lol.............it nearly blew my dinner off my fork lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Climbed England's highest mountain yesterday, good exercise, slept like a rock last night.

Training shoulders tonight, hoping for one on 80kg.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Standing Military Press*
40kg x 10
60kg x 2
70kg x 1
80kg x FAIL (up to nose)
60kg x 9 (PB reps)
50kg x 11
40kg x 13

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press*
22kg x 8
22kg x 8
22kg x 7

*Dumbbell Shoulder Shrugs*
7kg x 20

*Olympic Bar Bicep Curls (reps each arm)*
30kg x 10
35kg x 5
40kg x 5
45kg x 1
50kg x 1
55kg x 1 (cheat)
45kg x 5
30kg x 16

*Standing Dumbbell Bicep Curls*
17kg x 8
17kg x 8
17kg x 8

*Concentration Curls*
7kg x 20

Enjoyable session, biceps are pumped to the max. Getting closer to 80kg on shoulders.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Standing Military Press*
> 40kg x 10
> ...


 Put 90kg on for standing press and use a bit of leg drive.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Put 90kg on for standing press and use a bit of leg drive.


 I wouldn't even budge that, even with leg drive, serious m8. I'd try it with 80kg but thing is I've never cheated on this exercise and really want to get it fair and square.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Wide-grip Pull-ups*
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5
body x 5

*Pullovers*
42kg x 5
42kg x 5
42kg x 5
42kg x 5
42kg x 5
42kg x 5

*Deadlifts*
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 5

*Wide-grip Pull-downs*
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5

Feeling the enhancement properly now & enjoying the strength and stamina increases in this first cycle. It's really paying off.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> I wouldn't even budge that, even with leg drive, serious m8. I'd try it with 80kg but thing is I've never cheated on this exercise and really want to get it fair and square.


 You ain't cheating no one chap, you'll get used to lifting heavier weights quicker and when you lift 80kg you'll wonder how you didn't do it before. Muscle overload.

Check that overhead press thread in the general section and see what I did after almost 2yrs off lifting. 100% natty. I'd have got 100kg although I'd have probably hurt myself doing it on my first session back after such a lay off.

I'm nothing special, just one angry mo'fo.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Wide-grip Pull-ups*
> body x 5
> ...


 Do you not do a balls out set?

My sets of pull ups would go something like 15, 10, 8, 8, 8 as the 15 would really take it out out of me.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You ain't cheating no one chap, you'll get used to lifting heavier weights quicker and when you lift 80kg you'll wonder how you didn't do it before. Muscle overload.
> 
> Check that overhead press thread in the general section and see what I did after almost 2yrs off lifting. 100% natty. I'd have got 100kg although I'd have probably hurt myself doing it on my first session back after such a lay off.
> 
> I'm nothing special, just one angry mo'fo.


 100kg is my end goal for ohp, would be awesome to do that. What are you lifting now bud, do you have a log on ukm?



BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you not do a balls out set?
> 
> My sets of pull ups would go something like 15, 10, 8, 8, 8 as the 15 would really take it out out of me.


 I'm not even capable of 10 reps on pull ups, maybe 8 max.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> 100kg is my end goal for ohp, would be awesome to do that. What are you lifting now bud, do you have a log on ukm?
> 
> I'm not even capable of 10 reps on pull ups, maybe 8 max.


 No log, I know what I need to know in my head regarding numbers and weights although some days I am weaker than others obviously.

Not tried any heavy lifts as only had 2 weeks back training.

I'd say my lifts right now are(for reps)...

Incline/ flat dumbell press 50kg

shoulder press 80kg (easy...easing my back into it)

leg press, all the 20's that are with the leg press machine.

Hack squats 4 x 20's per side(hard)

pull ups 15reps @110kg dips the same.

Lying tricep extensions 30kg a side of Olympic EZ bar

curls about the same as above or 25kg Dumbells.

I'm hoping that these improve week on week although I reckon I'll increase the weight and decrease the reps if need be. We'll see how it goes as I only have 15 weeks before I start back at college(evenings) so training will then take a back seat again IF I can fit it all in.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No log, I know what I need to know in my head regarding numbers and weights although some days I am weaker than others obviously.
> 
> Not tried any heavy lifts as only had 2 weeks back training.
> 
> ...


 Looking strong there. Have you tried using dumbbells for skull crushers instead of e-z? It's feels a lot better and no joint pain ever.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Looking strong there. Have you tried using dumbbells for skull crushers instead of e-z? It's feels a lot better and no joint pain ever.


 I rarely suffer joint pain, the only thing I have done is done a strange wrist injury which hurt on skull crushers but it seems ok now. Trouble I find with using Dumbells is using far less weight and when the going gets tough my arms end up all over the place whereas with the EZ bar I'd still be powering on so I rarely do it unless feeling lazy.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 2
120kg x 1
140kg x FAIL
120kg x 4 (PB reps)
100kg x 10
80kg x 14

*Incline Dumbbell Press*
37kg x 4
32kg x 7
27kg x 10
22kg x 13

*Dumbbell Skull Crushers*
27kg x 1 + negative
22kg x 6 + negative
17kg x 11 + negative
12kg x 17 + negative

*Triceps Push Downs*
20kg x 20

Went to almost failure on every pyramid down, triceps already hurting. Not bothered about not getting 140kg: I knew I was weaker this time due to back last night inc. pullovers which also weakened triceps.
Good session though, plenty of sweat produced, need a shower and food.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Tonight
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 60kg x 10
> ...


 See how you tried 140 then got 4 x 120kg, I'm guessing you found it lighter the second time around as you'd just had 140 in your hands.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> See how you tried 140 then got 4 x 120kg, I'm guessing you found it lighter the second time around as you'd just had 140 in your hands.


 You're referring to the old training trick of locking out with something you know you can't lift and then dropping the weight for extra reps :cool2:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Your referring to the old training trick of locking out with something you know you can't lift and then dropping the weight for extra reps [IMG alt=":cool2:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.2/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_cool2.gif&key=15468ff21204da2cccdd72f357d7f2462b23f4982945155b5aee212d017cf856[/IMG]


 A similar one I used to do was deadlifts and then do low rows, 100kg low rows felt light after my deadlifts.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You have a bright future. On day you're guaranteed to be as strong as @sjacks


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You have a bright future. On day you're guaranteed to be as strong as @sjacks


 #thatsnotme


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> #thatsnotme


----------

